# Cats are weird.



## knoxydoll (May 8, 2007)

So I'm still in Vancouver (leave tomorrow morning) and I was feeling a little shitty today so I decided to just hang around my sister's house and draw/paint. But I was getting a little bored so I started playing with her cats. She has three James, Monty and Bentley. Each one is crazy and different. So I took some pictures.

James loves me. He's the oldest and plays the least but loves to sit on you lap... or boobs as I found out today. He's Allan's cat from before him and my sister lived together.
























Monty I'm allergic too but is the friendliest cat I've ever met. He's a big ham. He's the first cat my sister got when she left home. He's weird.
































Bentley is the trouble maker. Loves fake mice and I'm sure real ones too. He's the baby of them all but has gotten so big since the last few times I saw him. He was trying to sleep as you can see but came out to play afterwards.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 8, 2007)

cute!


----------



## prinzessin784 (May 8, 2007)

awwww I love kitties!  I have a cat but she hates us and doesn't let us pet her HAHA!  She's such a bitch


----------



## stephbunny (May 9, 2007)

i love cats! they do have alot of personality!


----------



## coachkitten (May 12, 2007)

You have adorable cats! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I don't know why some cats like to sit on boobs but my cat loves it too!


----------



## semtexgirl (May 12, 2007)

They are such cutiepies - love 'em! I'm gonna go give my little furball, Moosey, a hug now after seeing these pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## ritchieramone (May 15, 2007)

Cats are weird alright - but fantastic! Thanks for posting these great pictures; they made my day.


----------



## iio (May 17, 2007)

yeah they are weird but so cute!


----------



## happy*phantom (May 22, 2007)

Monty is my fave!!!


----------



## user79 (May 22, 2007)

Bentley is the cutest! imo


----------



## Bybs (May 22, 2007)

Monty is the man.

Here is my fat cat - Ficus. He's very sensitive about his weight! We'll just say that he's big boned.

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/204/5...g?v=1179799626


----------



## ritchieramone (May 22, 2007)

Ficus is extremely handsome!


----------



## Bybs (May 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_Ficus is extremely handsome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well, he thinks so........... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He thinks he's a real boy.


----------



## *Dani* (May 22, 2007)

They're all so cute! I love cats.


----------



## triccc (May 22, 2007)

aww! I just love cats.
 Bentley looks like my mothers cat. and Monty's pink nose is so cute. it looks like he is cold!


----------



## clwkerric (May 22, 2007)

What cute cats!


----------



## msmack (May 22, 2007)

lol i was just thinking to myself that cats are indeed wierd ... er i mean wired...  I have three and my tuxedo kitty, Buttons, looks just like Monty! LOVE THE CAT PICS! thanks for sharing!


----------



## MACATTAK (May 22, 2007)

OHHH how cute!  I love cats!  I especially love Monty who was sticking out his tongue...haha & loved his pink nose...though all the cats are adorable


----------



## poocatgrrl (May 23, 2007)

Awww---they are such cuties! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You took some great pix of them--what is your secret?

Whenever I take pix of my kitties they just end up looking like nebulous, furry masses. :shrug:


----------



## knoxydoll (May 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *poocatgrrl* 

 
_Awww---they are such cuties! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You took some great pix of them--what is your secret?

Whenever I take pix of my kitties they just end up looking like nebulous, furry masses. :shrug:_

 
 For every good picture there's two bad. I've just gotten very used to my camera I guess


----------



## Kuuipo (Oct 18, 2007)

Cats are like little tiny lions......and the cool thing is that they are the size of a human baby-for life! And they are covered with soft fur,and have beautiful eyes and they purr.


----------



## frocher (Oct 18, 2007)

I like Monty best, I love it when they ham it up.


----------



## dmenchi (Oct 18, 2007)

awww...i just adoped a black longhair who i call 'Uncle Fester' ..cause he's got those cute white hairs grow out of his ears, lol just like uncle Fester from Adams family...


----------



## nunu (Oct 19, 2007)

aww sooo cute!!!


----------



## Hilly (Oct 19, 2007)

i looovvee cats!!!!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Oct 21, 2007)

sorry i have to break it to you, but I'm not a big fan of cats!!! I just like it when they say "meow" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The ones you have are very cute though.. Rock on, #3 NOLA


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 21, 2007)

aww I love cats. They really are weird lol. I wish i wasn't allergic


----------

